# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Legionella! Veteranenziekte-HELP!

## juffieingrid

Lieve lezers, wat begon als een heerlijk weekje mei vakantie die deze juf zichzelf had toebedeeld, was de feestvreugde gauw afgelopen. De details zal ik jullie besparen, maar nu ik dit tik ligt mijn man 7 dagen op intensive care er wordt in slaap gehouden hij heeft een dubbele longontsteking en uitval van organen. Zo heeft hij al hart ritme stoornissen gehad en een epileptische aanval. Als ik je vertel dat mijn man een ZZP-er is en nog NOOIT langer ziek geweest dan een week met een griepje snap je hier de totale ontredering! Wie KENT iemand die besmet is geweest met deze vreselijke bacterie? En kan mij op een en andere manier geruststellen? Ik zie het even niet zitten en er lijkt maar geen verbetering in te komen, ook blijft hij koorts houden. Groetjes,Ingrid

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Ingrid,

He wat ontzettend naar!  :Frown: 
Hopelijk komt er snel verbetering!
Heel erg veel sterkte gewenst!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------

